# What is the difference between these 2 LEM stuffers ?



## panthur (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey guys...I am finally narrowing down my purchase between the LEM #607, 15 lb vertical stuffer OR the LEM #1112, 10 lb 2 speed vertical stuffer.

Near as I can tell the 1112 has a 4 post design and has 2 speed vs 1 but is more cost for lower capacity....anyone else know any more than that ??

I plan to use it for 20-30 lb batches of sausage and snack sticks ( although I can use my jerky cannon for the sticks I suppose ).

Any info / suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

 Thanks.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a 15 lb. stuffer identical to LEM's (http://www.lemproducts.com/category/sausage-stuffers) 15 lb. for $299.99, and it is a great stuffer!  However, I bought mine at Northern Tool (http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_food-processing+stuffers) and is considerably less for the same thing, just a different sticker on it; compare for yourself!  I don't know if the speed feature is of any benefit because you control the speed by the crank anyways; I'd rather have the larger capacity.


----------



## big casino (Dec 18, 2011)

well it looks as if the LEM has all metal gears, and the kitchener has plastic, I have never used this type of stuffer, but I have the two speed stuffer from Weston and it works like a charm, depending on how much sausage your planning on stuffing would be a good thing to consider over plastic or metal gears, and the one or two speed style


----------



## big casino (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry I thought pops post  was the question.... the diference is the single and two speeds, I never used a single speed stuffer, but I hear the 2 speed is considerably easier, due to the gear reduction


----------



## daveomak (Dec 18, 2011)

Panthur, morning.....  Congrats on deciding to get a vertical stuffer... That was a no brainer for me after joining here.....

I have a 5# from Grizzly... a good stuffer w/plastic gears... I have read here the plastic gears are the weak point... no problem yet.... lucky so far I guess.... 

Another point I read here is keeping the meat cold during stuffing....

If stuffing in 5# batches the meat can stay in the refer or freezer between batches while you are messing with the links....

Another "plus" I guess you might call it is making different sausages with different spices to test.... 5# batches of 5 or 6 different types of sausage works well in the smaller stuffer...

It is all personal preference depending on what your are going to make.... I have no idea on the 2 speed stuffer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






As for now, I am still trying to find recipes that WOW me into saying, "I finally have the recipe I really like", and make a huge batch of that recipe and start experimenting with another..... Good luck with your new stuffer... It will make stuffing sooo easy you'll be making links of sorts all the time.... Keep up posted on your venture and take lots of pics..... We love pics of home made stuff here.....

Your friend in smoke, Dave


----------



## boykjo (Dec 18, 2011)

The two speeds are not for stuffing. The high and low speeds are changed by moving the hand crank to another spline to change the gear ratio. The high speed is for raising the pusher/ram up and out of the way quicker on the taller stuffers. It is not available on smaller shorter stuffers which is not needed......

Joe


----------



## panthur (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone. I think I will be going for the 10 lb with the 2 speed over the 15 lb model. Never owning a stuffer before I was only concerned that 10 lb may be too small capacity but it sounds like it should not be an issue at all for 30 or even 40 lb batches.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 18, 2011)

The 15 lb. Kitchener has all metal gears:
[h3]OVERVIEW[/h3]
This sleek, efficient Kitchener 15-lb. sausage stuffer delivers years of dependable performance. It features a removable stainless steel cylinder and base for easy filling and quick cleaning. Food-grade plastic piston has a built-in pressure release valve to avoid blowouts and is also easy to clean. Upright canister holds as much meat as a horizontal stuffer, but takes up less space in your work area. Stuffer has metal gears for smooth operation and durability. Includes 3 stuffing tubes.
[h3]FEATURES + BENEFITS[/h3]





Big Casino said:


> well it looks as if the LEM has all metal gears, and the kitchener has plastic, I have never used this type of stuffer, but I have the two speed stuffer from Weston and it works like a charm, depending on how much sausage your planning on stuffing would be a good thing to consider over plastic or metal gears, and the one or two speed style


----------



## big casino (Dec 18, 2011)

Yep I was lookin at the 5lb, it has plastic gears, I have noticed that Weston has started using a plastic pusher plate on the piston, anyone know how well these hold up? when I bought mine they were made of steel


----------

